

Pricelizer.com - Pricelizer
http://www.pricelizer.com

======
Pricelizer
Pricelizer.com saving you money Have you ever want to buy something but found
the price to be too high with Pricelizer.com that changes. Pricelizer is a
totally free browser plugin, Whenever you find something you like just add it
with one click to your watch list

You will then be the first who knows when the price drops.

Not a price comparison site but a private alert tool. That will tell you as
the price drops on the products you love Reserve a Spot NOW, Limited Number of
Spaces Available Sign up for free on the beta program. SIGN UP NOW!
Pricelizer.com, Saving you money

